# Auto Detox: Audi S3



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi gent's,

Here we have a lovely Audi S3 which has been on the cards for some time, as the owner & I have been in contact since late last year.

The owner knew what he wanted & with a little bit of expert guidance the journey began last sunday

The car came to me Sunday lunch time & not one to hang around I immediately set to work on the wash stage

Prepped my 2 buckets with Auto Finesse Lather shampoo










Wheel arches first on the list, good rinse with the jet wash, treated to an all purpose cleaner (APC) & scrubbed with my long time favourite a long handled Vikan brush





































Tyres cleaned with APC & stiff brush



















Alloys cleaned with AF Imperial & treated to iron x

Mini wheel woolie










Envy Car Care brush for the faces










Large wheel woolie for the inners




























I removed the centre caps & gave the car a thorough jet wash before treating it to a liberal dose of PM3



















Fuel filler needs a bit of attention, this was treated along with the other intricate areas










APC










Mini Envy brush










Medium Envy brush










Rinsed out & looking much better




























Front grills treated as well



















Another thorough rinse with the jet wash & washed with the buckets I prepared earlier










Lather shampoo living up to its name










Rinsed & tar remover time










Doing its thing as tar remover does !










Gently wiped with MF cloth & rinsed thoroughly



















Paintwork was clayed with genuine 3M clay



















Another quick wash & dried with plush drying towels, MF cloths for the shuts etc










I removed the lower plastic door trim inside, as you can see the trapped dirt which cannot be cleaned with ordinary wash method










Rear of the trim










Cleaning with APC & rinsed with the hose










Looking much better










Replaced










Paintwork inspecting time, after paint readings were taken I looked at the paint under the 3M sungun & halide lights

Swirls, holograms & rds !




































































































Polishing time

Thats a scary 50:50










Inspected under the 3M Sungun before last step products !














































After the thorough ipa wipe down before the inspection, first last step product AF Tough Prep










Second step AF Tough Coat










Last step AF Desire 










While the wax cured I took care of other bits & bobs

First the alloys, prepped by AF Rejuvenate










Sealed with AF Mint Rims










But those centre caps were letting the side down !

So with an inverted DA & some AF Rejuvenate

We went from this










To this










Not perfect but much improved 

Back in place & treated to Mint rims too










I didn't do this in-situ as I didn't want to risk any fling (if there was any) getting on the freshly detailed paintwork or alloys

I dressed the wheel arches & dressed the tyres to AF Gloss










The tail pipes didn't escape the detailers wrath

Before










AF Mercury metal polish & a little time

After










Glass cleaned, chrome polished & trims treated, all after the wax had been buffed

Left the car looking like this




































































































Total time on this job was 42 hours

Thanks for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. Great work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work there buddy :thumb:

Top job!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

stunning work done here !! the car looks amazing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

One word only - stunning :thumb:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Fantastic work, beautiful colour!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely job there chap , really like the look of the a3


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely job.
Are the Auto Finnesse products percieved to be the best or your choice? How do they compare to Gtechniq?.
Where do you get your wheel brushes from as they look pretty good? The little ones with the red ends look the same as on the Autoglym van.

What is the APC & PM3?
Which tar remover do you use? I have used the AG one & it is slow & doesn't wipe off that well.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job on a lovely s3


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great car lovely job 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great look like that blue good write-up as well all the information needed.

Thank-you.

John Tht.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great and thorough write up - thanks for posting!

One question - did you finish the trim if with AF Revive?

Regards
Nick


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some stunning photos to go with some stunning work Baz. Loved the write up as well nice to read with a cuppa.

Loving the colour especially with the Tough Coat/Desire combo, really makes the most of the colour.

As I said earlier the wheels are spot on and nice to see standard wheels on one of these


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great, im planning on doing mine next month, been a year since a full detail.

I recently gave my centre caps a do-up, looks alot fresher now with abit of vinyl!


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work. The owner must have been very pleased with the result.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great write up and lovely finish:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice job!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, excellent writeup! Love the car:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great write up with top pictures :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JoB!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job on s3, finish is great :thumb:.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always, looks awesome!


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey buddy .....loving the helmets in the backgrounds aswell !!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top top work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Great work on a great car and lovely colour too


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job, lovely car .


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice transformation, lovely shade of blue


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super work looks stunning


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning. What pad/polish combo did yo use?


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent finish, great job.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Haven't really been paying much attention to the detailing part of DW of late, but when I wanted to see some quality work in the Studio, I knew I could find it in an Auto Detox thread - and you didn't disappoint here. Lovely work, well documented :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

cbred said:


> Very nice. Great work


Thanks Mr Red :thumb:



Demetri said:


> Really nice work there buddy :thumb:
> 
> Top job!


Cheers Demetri



Megs Lad said:


> stunning work done here !! the car looks amazing


Cheers mate



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



MattJ VXR said:


> One word only - stunning :thumb:


Cheers Matt :thumb:



TJenkos said:


> Fantastic work, beautiful colour!


Agree stunning colour 



slineclean said:


> Lovely job there chap , really like the look of the a3


Cheers mate



andystevens said:


> Lovely job.
> Are the Auto Finnesse products percieved to be the best or your choice? How do they compare to Gtechniq?.
> Where do you get your wheel brushes from as they look pretty good? The little ones with the red ends look the same as on the Autoglym van.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, ok here goes.. I like the Auto Finesse range very much comparison to gt ? I prefer AF, the little ones are Envy car care brushes he's a trader on here look in the manufactures section :thumb: APC is Bilthamber & PM3 is auto glym non caustic tfr, the tar remover was auto glym as you said it works a little slower just give it a good rinse with the jet wash afterwards 



Mehan said:


> great job on a lovely s3


Thank you



s3 rav said:


> Very nice!


Thanks



rhyst said:


> Great car lovely job


It is a lovely car :thumb:



Titanium Htail said:


> What a great look like that blue good write-up as well all the information needed.
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks John glad you enjoyed it :thumb:



Ns1980 said:


> Great and thorough write up - thanks for posting!
> 
> One question - did you finish the trim if with AF Revive?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick thanks :thumb: trim was finished with a product i was given but from who or what its called I really dont know, sorry, I do know its a long lasting trim dressing 



Soul Hudson said:


> Some stunning photos to go with some stunning work Baz. Loved the write up as well nice to read with a cuppa.
> 
> Loving the colour especially with the Tough Coat/Desire combo, really makes the most of the colour.
> 
> As I said earlier the wheels are spot on and nice to see standard wheels on one of these


Hi mate, thanks glad you enjoyed the write up & new pic style there will be more to come like this :thumb:



Doug_M said:


> Looks great, im planning on doing mine next month, been a year since a full detail.
> 
> I recently gave my centre caps a do-up, looks alot fresher now with abit of vinyl!


Nice work on the centre caps ! :thumb: will keep an eye out for your write up in the showroom



spye435 said:


> Great work. The owner must have been very pleased with the result.


Thanks & yes he was :thumb:



TopSport+ said:


> perfect!


thanks



bigslippy said:


> Great write up and lovely finish:thumb:


Cheers mr slippy



Wout_RS said:


> very nice job!


Thanks



Black.MB said:


> Nice work, excellent writeup! Love the car:thumb:


Cheers MB



Buckweed said:


> Great write up with top pictures :thumb:


Cheers Buckweed glad you liked the pictures :thumb:



alesoft73 said:


> Nice JoB!


Thanks



deni2 said:


> Nice job on s3, finish is great :thumb:.


Cheers Deni



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as always, looks awesome!


Thanks Lee, hope you are well mate 



Patr1ck said:


> Hey buddy .....loving the helmets in the backgrounds aswell !!!!


Cheers dude, glad you like my old lids in the cabinet :thumb:



B17BLG said:


> top top work


Thanks mate



StamGreek said:


> Great work on a great car and lovely colour too


Cheers, its one of my favourite colours too



enc said:


> Nice job, lovely car .


Thanks



minty-e46 said:


> Nice transformation, lovely shade of blue


Thanks minty



gb270 said:


> Super work looks stunning


Cheers mate



Clyde said:


> Stunning. What pad/polish combo did yo use?


This had a 3 stage machine via flex rotary wool/s3 gold - light cut pad menz 3.02 - 3m blue pad with 85re :thumb:



GreenyR said:


> Excellent finish, great job.


Thanks Greeny



Dave KG said:


> Haven't really been paying much attention to the detailing part of DW of late, but when I wanted to see some quality work in the Studio, I knew I could find it in an Auto Detox thread - and you didn't disappoint here. Lovely work, well documented :thumb:


Howdy Dave :wave: thanks for stopping by & the kind words 

Gent's sorry for taking an eternity to reply to this thread busy at work & not much time to get on DW lately 

Cheers Baz


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Paintwork looks amazing! The final picture is my fav! Always been a fan of the S3


----------

